# Music



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

What does everyone listen to? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n83VFE83kM[/ame]

I very much like Bob Dylan and some older folk music.


----------



## siriuschaos (Oct 31, 2012)

Black Crowes, Eric Clapton, Pearl Jam, Here Come The Mummies, Extreme, Supertramp.......


----------



## Admin (Nov 1, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k8es2BNloE[/ame]


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 1, 2012)

Been listening to this band Efterklang lately. Has a kind of 80's blues, rock, sound to it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumlmTdE6nc[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 1, 2012)

I just saw Taj front row at the Infinity Music hall a few weeks ago....really great show, this guy can make you move!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SHlnUrhuM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Nov 5, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf1ZmTxXTEw[/ame]


----------



## ckelly10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listening to the radio which is currently playing Chris Rea's Driving Home For Christmas. Hmmm bit early I think...


----------



## Admin (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq82rN3HC1w[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFjvzuPnmRU[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 19, 2012)

This was how we rolled!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHys2DkxvWs[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2012)

Austin, I roofed Jack Whites house and we've done a ton of work on Third Man Records downton. I also roofed Patrick Keelers (drummer) house from the Raconteurs. Both are really nice folk.


----------



## Admin (Nov 21, 2012)

Jack White is one the most amazing musicians the world has seen in a long time. 

I would have stammered when talking to him. 

Did you know he designs furniture? He's an impressive guy.


----------



## Garenius (Nov 24, 2012)

I listen to a huge variety of music, but right now I am pretty stuck listening to a jazz/hip-hop mix by an artist called Nujabes.


----------



## Admin (Nov 26, 2012)

He died a couple of years ago. I was just reading up on him as I too like Japanese music. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVisTVKI16c&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Jan 10, 2013)

I caught this on the oldies station yesterday. I really liked MASH, so it was good to hear it, although it is an exceptionally dark song. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BtquTKw78[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2013)

Joe's new acoustic album comes out on the 26th of march...I'm gonna get it....hehe...I called it an album?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL7WY5rI6HQ[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Mar 21, 2013)

support wild life, throw a party
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy52yueBX_s[/ame]


----------



## dthornton (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay guys ... I'm pretty computer illiterate. How do you add the YouTube to your posts? Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2013)

When you are watching you tube or any other site, your browser shows the address, highlite the address and copy it and paste it in your reply.


----------



## dthornton (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, neal.


----------



## Admin (Mar 22, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWBG1j_flrg[/ame]


----------



## dthornton (Mar 23, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr9YVD05x8M[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Mar 26, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDc7pDGTJYo[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Apr 2, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hllib2cqEhw[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone else like old Zappa? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKlAIhuXRLE[/ame]


----------



## Admin (Apr 4, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ALB2QziBE[/ame]


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 10, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Mostly the girl-fronted ones like Suzzanne Vega, Lily Allen, Alanis, etc. plus those that my husband listen too like Live, Smashing Pumpkins, Collective Soul, and Nirvana (cant help but like them since he keeps playing them in the car, lol). [/FONT]


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Lilly Allan, but I'm also a huge fan of grunge. I still wear flannels. 

That being said, here's a little Nirvana. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5tBwCRxnZU[/ame]


----------

